# First time at this: How would you add this detail?



## anniekitty (Nov 5, 2011)

So I'm getting these leg warmers

And I want to try and add my character's tattoos to them: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6399718/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6644967/

What do you guys think I should do? There are four of them.


----------



## Sar (Nov 5, 2011)

Airbrushing and stencil of the tatoo made of cardboard is all i can think of.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 5, 2011)

$50 for those legwarmers? 

Are you sure it wouldn't be more cost effective to make your own? You probably wouldn't need more than a yard of fur; you could probably get some decent-quality black for for $20-$30 a yard, and elastic for a couple bucks.


----------



## anniekitty (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, I do realize that.... I'm just not sure how to make the actual leg warmers.... that wasn't the question though.


----------



## Bir (Nov 5, 2011)

I will be very sad if you spend that much money on those legwarmers. Here.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/68414564/black-fluffy-bootcoverslegwarmers?ref=hp_tt_yt

As for your question, use a stencil and use some sort of airbrush or something.


----------



## anniekitty (Nov 5, 2011)

Bir said:


> I will be very sad if you spend that much money on those legwarmers. Here.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/68414564/black-fluffy-bootcoverslegwarmers?ref=hp_tt_yt
> 
> As for your question, use a stencil and use some sort of airbrush or something.



Those ones are cute but they aren't long enough.

What if you don't have an airbrush?


----------



## Kaluna (Nov 5, 2011)

then cut out the marking out of orange fabric and sew it on by hand, it may not look exactly right but if you dont have an airbrush I don't see any other way....


----------



## P87NE (Nov 6, 2011)

You could always buy an airbrush:
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-5-hp-58-psi-compressor-and-airbrush-kit-95630.html
It might be a bit much to spend $90 for an airbrush just for these, but if you plan on doing things in the future with it, or just like to hoard tools like I do, it might be worth it.

And I know it's not what you're asking, but I agree it looks like it would be pretty easy to make these yourself. Just get a yard of black faux fur ($20) and sew them into cylinders, probably a little cone-ish where they are wider on the bottom. Them add some elastic ($1.50 at any crafts store) to the top edge.


----------



## Sar (Nov 6, 2011)

anniekitty said:


> Yes, I do realize that.... I'm just not sure how to make the actual leg warmers.... that wasn't the question though.


http://www.squidoo.com/legwarmers

Use a pattern made from jersey sleeves or DTD.
Trace to fur
Cut
Sew

Simples.


----------



## Clockwise (Nov 6, 2011)

Its not worth the price honestly IMO. 
What about this , or these, or even these? Yea these are more expensive than the ones listed by others, but it's cheaper then those you are considering now.

As for applying the additional design, my only guess would be to airbrush like everyone else suggested or add it by hand.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 6, 2011)

If air brushes are too expensive and you're gun-shy about sewing, it honestly might be for the best to get them commissioned. You might even be able to get some for cheaper than the $50 you planned to pay in the first place.


----------



## Toberkitty (Nov 8, 2011)

You don't have to buy an airbrush if you don't want to. Michaels sells fabric paint for stenciling in an aerosol can, like spraypaint. It's only a few dollars and comes in a variety of colors.

If you don't have a Michaels near you, I can tell you the name of the product...once I'm home. I'm at work right now.


----------



## anniekitty (Nov 9, 2011)

Toberkitty said:


> You don't have to buy an airbrush if you don't want to. Michaels sells fabric paint for stenciling in an aerosol can, like spraypaint. It's only a few dollars and comes in a variety of colors.
> 
> If you don't have a Michaels near you, I can tell you the name of the product...once I'm home. I'm at work right now.



That would be awesome actually. I don't think there is a Michael's near here but I can get to one. It'll just be easier to find it if I know the name of the brand.


----------



## Toberkitty (Nov 9, 2011)

anniekitty said:


> That would be awesome actually. I don't think there is a Michael's near here but I can get to one. It'll just be easier to find it if I know the name of the brand.



It's this: simplyspray.com

I just remembered they also had it at Jo Ann's too.


----------

